# What power is my new WEIHRAUCH??



## goldenvalley (Apr 28, 2009)

I am very very new to hunting and I was wondering if anyone could please help me. 
I have recently bought a WEIHRAUCH, and I am not sure of it's power, I was wondering if there is anything on the actual rifle telling me it's power.

Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

what do u mean power? knock down? kick? velocity what calliber is that thing even? im sure some of us can help ya out if ya give us some info.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I think most of these are either air rifles or match .22 rifles aren't they?


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

yea i dont know, but i would think so.


----------



## goldenvalley (Apr 28, 2009)

I am really soory about my ignorance. 
I woudl like to try to shoot wood pidgeons and rabbits in the future, but I am a little unsure if the rifle is powerful enough to do so.
When I purchased the rifle from a gun room, I had my eye on one rifle but when I said that I wanted to shoot magpies and jackdaws as they have been pecking out my lambs eyes he said that I would need another gun, a more powerful rifle as crows are hard to kill. So I just took it that it would also kill rabbits also as I had first told him that I wanted the gun for rabbit shooting. I was just wondering if the rifle was marked with its caliber, I notice now that the rifle is marked with CAL. 177"
So I am assuming that this is it's power so to say.
Iff this si correct, does anyone think that I would be able to shoot rabbits and wood pidgeons with this rifle.
Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

OK, you have an air rifle. If you just do a search for .177 pellets or shooting you'll find plenty of information out there. I have an air rifle that I use for a little pest control around my yard that can shoot both .177 and .22 sized pellets, yours may be able to do the same.

As to how much power they have: I shot squirrles with mine, but I have been quite close, say 20 meters or less using the .177 pellets I have with good success.

Best advice I can give you is start shooting and see what happens....just don't shoot your lamb's 

What part of the UK are you from?


----------



## goldenvalley (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks very much indeed. 
I am now living in Herefordshire, just moved here from Caerphilly in South East Wales and loving it too. 
I really am grateful for you reply, I have been trying to find out what the gun is capable of by viewing videos on youtube, but all the rifles seem much more powerful than mine. The chap in the shop said that rabbits could be shot for the kitchen at 90 meters, and a a complete novice, I kinda took what he said, and believed it too. 
Thanks very much again for your reply, I can see what I am doing wrong now.

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

goldenvalley said:


> I am really soory about my ignorance.
> I woudl like to try to shoot wood pidgeons and rabbits in the future, but I am a little unsure if the rifle is powerful enough to do so.
> When I purchased the rifle from a gun room, I had my eye on one rifle but when I said that I wanted to shoot magpies and jackdaws as they have been pecking out my lambs eyes he said that I would need another gun, a more powerful rifle as crows are hard to kill. So I just took it that it would also kill rabbits also as I had first told him that I wanted the gun for rabbit shooting. I was just wondering if the rifle was marked with its caliber, I notice now that the rifle is marked with CAL. 177"
> So I am assuming that this is it's power so to say.
> ...


hey man that wasint ignorant at all. i just didnt know what caliber it was. pellet guns have made it pretty far in technology. you should be fine. let me or any of us know if ya need help were on every day.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

What model is it? HW50? HW90? The latter is the more powerful gun, sending a pellet out at 1125 fps. The HW50 is at about 850 fps
A .177 cal pellet at about 1100 fps can be expected to produce about 18 - 20 ft.lbs of muzzle energy. Of course, that depends on the weight of the pellet.
For my tastes, a .22 pellet is a better choice for hunting. The smaller .177 pellet loses its velocity more rapidly than the heavier .22, making it less desirable as range increases. 
As to taking game at 90 meters with a .177.....I suppose so but I'd expect a lot more wounding than clean killing at that distance. The youtube videos tend to focus on the successful shots. 
Pete


----------

